# A vote on the new GC Default scheme



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I have done up five themes for the forum. The "GC style"which is now set as the default. You can see all five by clicking on the current theme bottom left hand side of the main page. This will bring up the other choices. Lets get a vote in for the one you would like to see as the default. I will leave them as a choice to each user so even if your vote is not the one that is set as default you can still use it by selecting it. I am kind of digging the orange one myself but we will let majority decide.


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

_The new GC Style looks fantastic and to me is much more readable and usable than then other ones you played with since the forum switch. Thumps up!_

Edit: Super confused. When I logged in today I noticed a new style. I assumed it was the one you call GC Style and say is the new default. I tried all three styles in my Preferences and the one that was my default today and that I really like is actually Metro Blue. My vote should be for that one.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Are we just voting? Or are we giving feedback too? If its the latter, then I find the grey text underneath the thread title still really hard to read. It would be nice if that grey text could be made more contrasting against the neutral background.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2015)

I don't recall seeing orange.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

bagpipe said:


> Are we just voting? Or are we giving feedback too? If its the latter, then I find the grey text underneath the thread title still really hard to read. It would be nice if that grey text could be made more contrasting against the neutral background.


Some tweaking can still be done but I am finding that with Xenforo its tough because they have tied several variables together on the color schemes. Simply put I cant change just one item without possibly changing 3 more. You fix one and it looks good and it messes up 2 others you did not want to change. Tough system to work with.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

laristotle said:


> I don't recall seeing orange.


I just added it


----------



## LexxM3 (Oct 12, 2009)

Hint: If you want to view each style, change it in your user preferrences. Orange for me.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

LexxM3 said:


> Hint: If you want to view each style, change it in your user preferences. Orange for me.


Get a vote in up top.


----------



## LexxM3 (Oct 12, 2009)

I did. I am the 2nd orange vote after, I presume, you Scott


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I find the original, after you did some tweaking was my favorite.
Easier on my eyes, it seems. GC Style has my vote.

It's cool that you can choose which one though.


----------



## Rideski (Feb 25, 2009)

GC Style for me. Vote added.


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

GC for sure!


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2015)

think I'll stick with GC


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

GC Style for me. But I did prefer the old (pre-update) color scheme of reds, light greys, etc. Everything seems really bright now.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I'm trying the new orange and I voted for it.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

I like the Metro Orange colour scheme, but the GC Style is much more readable and gives better separation between posts.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

GC Style, hands down.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

The GC style feels more like home.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Added a dark and black theme, you can change your vote if you wish. I need to play around with those for a logo etc but you will get the idea.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I like the dark ones but that's just me. Whatever everyone decides I"m good. So I'm not voting. LOL


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

Metro orange is really classy.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I am using the black right now and it's much better than I anticipated may change my vote


----------



## GWN! (Nov 2, 2014)

I like both the Orange and the Dark for the way it separates the threads. Could you not leave the options at the bottom permanently so that a user can select which one works best on his device.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

GWN! said:


> I like both the Orange and the Dark for the way it separates the threads. Could you not leave the options at the bottom permanently so that a user can select which one works best on his device.


That's the plan, this vote is only for what will become the default scheme, if you want to choose one afterwords the choices will be there


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I've tried both the black and the dark, even better.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

sulphur said:


> I've tried both the black and the dark, even better.


voting is open to change


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

Can I vote for more then one of them. I like the Black, the Dark and the GC style.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

fredyfreeloader said:


> Can I vote for more then one of them. I like the Black, the Dark and the GC style.


For the purpose of the default I would like to keep it to one vote, but per user you can always switch between them whatever you feel like that day or maybe on different devices. The black does look nice on my phone


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

The dark and black choices are better for me as its easier to read the text I was mentioning above.


----------



## LexxM3 (Oct 12, 2009)

Black is the new "orange" -- changed my vote .

Minor: Black theme post font is a serif style (Times Roman?). Personal preference for fonts is almost always sans serif.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I decided to vote and go for the black. Looks elegant.

Also works great on my phone.


----------



## Woof (Jan 13, 2010)

I like the black.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Just changed my vote to black, very cool !!!


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

What, no 'none of the above'? Black and Dark are a definite no. Too hard to see on any of my tablets or laptops. Of the other three there is no big difference, especially on the tablets and they are all hard to see when the sun is shining bright like it is now. Any of the responsive things are a pain. When I use different tablets and laptops I expect things to be the same. I would go back to having a noticeable space or heavy line between posts and use a black font on a light background. This works for me. (Black, 3, Arial) The font you're using here and the size are ok but the blue on blue just don't cut it for me. 
The way things are I finally saw the message posted above this reply saying there are other messages posted. Same as the thing at the bottom of the page that tells me what style this is.....GC I think. Kinda hard to see and this laptop has a big screen.


----------



## Gizmo (Aug 7, 2008)

I think I could take theme any if the font sizes were larger. There seems to be a lot of white space in the posts which can be quite "glaring" so I'd vote for a darker theme.
BTW, thanks for all the work doing this...


----------



## Silent Otto (Sep 2, 2012)

there's a very good reason why 99% of anything ever printed is dark text on a light page; white text on black is reader abuse. Or as the design teacher says: If you want to be read, be readable.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Metro blue. Found the orange hard on my eyes.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2015)

GC Style here too. Clean enough tight!


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Keep the votes coming. In the end you can select anyone you want. I think we are pretty much maxed out on designs. Not so much cost but when we have to update you can sometimes run into issues with 3rd party themes.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Digging the black myself. Very easy to read. My old eyes like the contrast.


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

I like the Metro Blue layout but I prefer the Dark theme's colors


----------



## dtsaudio (Apr 15, 2009)

I'm good for either the GC or the Dark. The orange makes my eyes bleed.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

I have trouble with the soft contrasts so I like the blacks and grays best ............. the soft pastels are real hard to see on my laptops. I'm sure I'll adjust regardless. By comparison I like the old format as well as TGP's scheme. What's closest to those?


----------



## Guyfrets (Aug 20, 2012)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I have done up five themes for the forum. The "GC style"which is now set as the default. You can see all five by clicking on the current theme bottom left hand side of the main page. This will bring up the other choices. Lets get a vote in for the one you would like to see as the default. I will leave them as a choice to each user so even if your vote is not the one that is set as default you can still use it by selecting it. I am kind of digging the orange one myself but we will let majority decide.


I also like the orange but at the end of the day prefer the Metro Blue.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i voted for the dark, but the black is cool too. i could get used to any of them, really


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

HEy Scott ...
I think I saw on the voting alert that GC style was the default...
On my computer its the metro blue thats the default...

Yes I can change it easily ...just thought I would mention the anomaly..

G.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

GC is fine. I liked the orange as well.

Chiefly, a light background is necessary, as reading print on a dark background just kills my vision after a very short time.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

I am really liking the Black Responsive!


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

It's clear from the responses so far that people have a wide range of likes and dislikes. So fortunately we will have several to choose from and hopefully there is one that work for all users. We will continue to gather votes and whatever comes out on top that will become the new default theme. The choices will still be there but the default will be what a first time visitor sees


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I don't like the metro orange--but I am good with the others, although I do prefer the GC style.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

I like the look of the dark schemes, but, like others, I really prefer dark text on a light background for anything I actually have to read.


----------



## Stonehead (Nov 12, 2013)

The Black and Dark are the easiest to read IMO.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

The only thing I would adjust on the "black" scheme (which I am using now) would be to make the block around the FS and FS/FT etc. a bit more obvious. Like red or yellow or green with contrasting letters to go with it. It would make them stand out better.


----------



## boyscout (Feb 14, 2009)

I voted for Black; as someone else has said the brighter alternatives seem really bright. However I'd vote for something else if it published the messages in a sans-serif font (Arial, Helvetica, Calibri, etc.).

Glad that we'll be able to choose our own flavor in our profile preferences... nice feature that will make everyone happy.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I noticed the update to colour on mobile, which made it very hard to read after being so used to the old scheme. I think mobile versus computer may yield some differences


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

I think I've changed my mind in favour of the GC Style. I still find them all very washed-out looking though on my laptop - desktop not so bad.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

GuitarsCanada said:


> It's clear from the responses so far that people have a wide range of likes and dislikes. So fortunately we will have several to choose from and hopefully there is one that work for all users. We will continue to gather votes and whatever comes out on top that will become the new default theme. The choices will still be there but the default will be what a first time visitor sees


Say I don't like what ends up as default. That means I change to what I like on the various laptops, tablets and computers. I can live with that but will it stay changed or will it go back to default each time I close the forum?
I'm not too sure how it looks on the Macs yet. Probly won't look good in monochrome so the Classic is out, probably the same with the G3 and the G4. I'm on the 2007 iMac with the gc style. About the same as the laptops, Not too sure if it's Safari or the forum but I went to change the style and something called ''Ghostery'' popped up.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Electraglide said:


> Say I don't like what ends up as default. That means I change to what I like on the various laptops, tablets and computers. I can live with that but will it stay changed or will it go back to default each time I close the forum?
> I'm not too sure how it looks on the Macs yet. Probly won't look good in monochrome so the Classic is out, probably the same with the G3 and the G4. I'm on the 2007 iMac with the gc style. About the same as the laptops, Not too sure if it's Safari or the forum but I went to change the style and something called ''Ghostery'' popped up.


It will stay to whatever you set it to. Ghostery is a browser ad on, nothing to do with the forum


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Budda said:


> I noticed the update to colour on mobile, which made it very hard to read after being so used to the old scheme. I think mobile versus computer may yield some differences










I think Scott will be able to add mobile options as we go along.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

SOB, I keep going back to the "Black Responsive" on my PC.


----------



## WannabeGood (Oct 24, 2007)

Liking the dark responsive.......................way easier to read. Second would be the black responsive.

Regards,


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Guitar101 said:


> View attachment 16328
> 
> I think Scott will be able to add mobile options as we go along.


Actually the whole idea behind responsive themes is just that. They respond to whatever device you are using and resize everything to fit that device. This is the new thing and eliminates the need to have a "mobile" theme.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

That's good. I don't like using the "mobile' versions as they always reduce or eliminate some functionality. I like seeing the same view on my laptop as I do on my tablet.

I'm getting used to the new look. It seems to be working well for me so far.

Thanks,


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I changed my vote (very cool poll feature BTW) to "Dark" from "Orange"...FWIW
Dark was not available when I voted originally.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Metro Blue for me. The font is easier on my eyes.


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

Silent Otto said:


> there's a very good reason why 99% of anything ever printed is dark text on a light page


Yeah, to save on ink. I like the light text on dark background, very legible. There's a reason most e-readers/tablets/phones offer the option.


----------



## boyscout (Feb 14, 2009)

I voted for Black yesterday, but were the thread titles red then?

Now in the Black and Dark themes the titles of each thread (seen in the lists of all threads in the forum) are really hard to read. The Black theme's red vibrates!


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

gtrguy said:


> Yeah, to save on ink. I like the light text on dark background, very legible. There's a reason most e-readers/tablets/phones offer the option.


Didn't know that was an option. All mine are black on white when it comes to e-readers. I'll have to look tho I won't use it, it's hard on my eyes and difficult to read.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Well, after trying each of them for a while, I've landed on Metro Orange. I find the combination of Sans Serif font and dark text on light background makes for the easiest reading. And the orange text is easier to read than the Metro Blue text on the "table of contents".


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

bw66 said:


> Well, after trying each of them for a while, I've landed on Metro Orange. I find the combination of Sans Serif font and dark text on light background makes for the easiest reading. And the orange text is easier to read than the Metro Blue text on the "table of contents".


I changed to orange on my 7" tablet. The font is too damned small and it is too hard to read. Plus the letters blur. It's not much better on the 10". I just changed this laptop too orange.....the font got smaller. Actually the whole page layout changed. About the only thing good about the orange one is black letters on a white background. Looking at your post a in orange anything in light blue and orange.....your website etc. at the bottom are a blur.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Electraglide said:


> I changed to orange on my 7" tablet. The font is too damned small and it is too hard to read. Plus the letters blur. It's not much better on the 10". I just changed this laptop too orange.....the font got smaller. Actually the whole page layout changed. About the only thing good about the orange one is black letters on a white background. Looking at your post a in orange anything in light blue and orange.....your website etc. at the bottom are a blur.


Haven't tried it on my tablet yet, but, so far, it is my favourite of the available choices for my laptop and desktop. I agree that the fonts could be a bit larger.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I have my default browser zoom setting set at 150% and don't have any trouble with the text on any of the options available.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

davetcan said:


> I have my default browser zoom setting set at 150% and don't have any trouble with the text on any of the options available.


I tried that on this laptop and half the page disappeared. Then when I go somewhere else I have to change things back.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Electraglide said:


> I tried that on this laptop and half the page disappeared. Then when I go somewhere else I have to change things back.


LOL, I haven't tried it on my tablet, sounds like I'd better not


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Everything looks good to me on my iPad Air.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Looks like the GC Style is way out in front so I have switched over that one to default. Unless the voting changes that will be the one, those that like the others may select them


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I like the Orange because if gives the best contrast between the print and the background.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Since quite a few like the Black one, is it possible to change the logo on top to the same one as the GC Style logo?


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Chito said:


> Since quite a few like the Black one, is it possible to change the logo on top to the same one as the GC Style logo?


Possible, the search box on that theme is an issue in terms of space. I am still looking at logos and need to figure out what will work on all themes.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> That can be done


Thanks!


----------

